# Lifespan of a .380



## Binks (Mar 11, 2009)

Does anyone know how long a .380 pistol will last with regular cleaning and maintenance? I am specifically asking about a SIG-Sauer P230/P232, yet I would appreciate any advice on blowback .380s, such as the Walther or FEG PPKs, or the Bersa. 

Does anyone know of any such pistols lasting to 50,000 rounds or more?


----------



## beretta-neo (Mar 11, 2009)

I believe many guns are rated for 20,000. They typically go beyond that. But, do the math, and think about the cost of 380 ammo. Look at ho much ammo one would have to shoot each month, over the next 10-15 years to approach 20,000.

I think you will be okay.


----------



## mactex (Jan 23, 2007)

I have not done a long term test, but I do have about 4,000 rounds through my Bersa .380 with out any problems. I haven't even replaced the recoil spring yet, but I do have one on hand for when the time comes!


----------



## Binks (Mar 11, 2009)

Thank you for the replies.

I ask because I am approaching the 50,000-round mark on 4 different blowback pistols chambered in .380 ACP. I have 2 SIG-Sauer P230s and 2 SIG-Sauer P232s, and I have shot about 180,000 rounds over the past 19 years (I shoot 700 rounds a month). 

I cannot believe how much money I spent on ammunition over the past years. It comes to about $65,000, enough to buy 100 new pistols. I know it sounds strange, but I really like my guns, and I really like shooting, and in any case, my job requires me to be proficient in firearms. I clean the guns after every shoot, and send each pistol to SIGARMS for maintenance every 5,000 rounds, and they do a good job, and the guns keep working well, so I do not feel like retiring them.

I was just wondering if anyone else experienced a similar situation. I know I am unusual.


----------



## beretta-neo (Mar 11, 2009)

amazing. 

I'd examine the barrels. How does the rifling look? Does the barrel look shot out? Has the accuracy decreased any? Probably, you will have barrel issues before you have frame issues.


----------



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

Gecko? Sorry had to ask.

That's amazing! You've got to figure some range guns have numbers getting up there. The instructor I had this weekend for my CWP class said they are used until the rifling starts to go. Let's say a popular gun sees 100 rounds through it a day, 6 days a week, 52 weeks a year. That's 31,200.


----------



## shakermach (Mar 5, 2009)

I think I'd go broke buying ammo before I wore a gun out!!!


----------



## Binks (Mar 11, 2009)

SIG-Sauer has replaced the barrels, frames, and firing pins occasionally, and the recoil springs more frequently. Very little is original, other than the basic appearance of the guns.

I like the guns a lot, and I want to keep them working. The accuracy is somewhat less than perfect, but good enough for me; I would not throw these guns away just for that. As long as I can continue to qualify, accuracy is not a problem. 

I am a little stubborn and traditional; I am used to the SIG-Sauer P230/232 platform for discreet concealed carry, and though there are many newer and more powerful polymer subcompacts on the market, I stick with my SIGs, because of their long history of reliability, comfort, and convenience on the job.

What do you mean, Gecko?


----------



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

Sorry, sort of an inside joke

http://lonelymachines.org/mall-ninjas/

Great read when you have the time. Very entertaining. He claims to shoot 400 rounds per day. I'm sure he could tell you when a gun wears out. Hehe.

Have you replaced those parts listed on the guns approaching 50,000? As long as you're replacing parts, they should last indefinitely. I'm always impressed with some of the durability tests out there. On an M&P forum I visit, someone did this test. Not a 380, but it should give you an idea
http://pistol-training.com/archives/985


----------

